# Temperament Testing - Video Examples



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We talk a lot here about why it’s important to let your breeder guide your puppy selection, whether that means picking the puppy for you, narrowing down your options, or simply making a recommendation. Part of this process is temperament assessment, either through daily observation by the breeder or a more formal assessment by a third party.

Moonrise Poodles recently posted about their reason for doing formal temperament testing, explaining that a puppy may behave completely differently when separated from the comfort of his or her littermates and familiar surroundings. Assessing each puppy in a neutral setting lets each of their little personalities shine. 

Moonrise uploads these tests to Youtube, so I’m sharing here in case you’d like to take a peek at the process:



https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC7tLPP0bTCtLgFBWdyU6Mgw/videos



All the puppies are marvelous, but you can see that each has his or her own strengths and weaknesses. It makes sense that one might be a great fit for a busy family with young children, while another might be better suited to a retiree who wants to dabble in dog sports.

_Warning: Viewing these videos may cause puppy fever. Proceed with caution. _


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Delightful puppies, and they are all quite right - that pig is obviously _evil_! I am rooting for Esme to pull his stuffing out at their next encounter.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> We talk a lot here about why it’s important to let your breeder guide your puppy selection, whether that means picking the puppy for you, narrowing down your options, or simply making a recommendation. Part of this process is temperament assessment, either through daily observation by the breeder or a more formal assessment by a third party.
> 
> Moonrise Poodles recently posted about their reason for doing formal temperament testing, explaining that a puppy may behave completely differently when separated from the comfort of his or her littermates and familiar surroundings. Assessing each puppy in a neutral setting lets each of their little personalities shine.
> 
> ...


Whoo boy - I can recognize a rabbit hole when I see one. 

Fascinating, heartwarming, etc. 

Thanks for sharing this. ❤🐩❤


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Miki said:


> Whoo boy - I can recognize a rabbit hole when I see one.
> 
> Fascinating, heartwarming, etc.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this. ❤🐩❤


I showed my husband, in case puppy fever is contagious. So far he sadly seems immune.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I showed my husband, in case puppy fever is contagious. So far he sadly seems immune.


Repetition is a powerful tool. 

As an MPS enticement, Spotty Toe's Bobby and Joey are an addicting pair. (Having a Joey bruddeh makes me less than objective, for sure, but the point is objectively obvious - just look at those boys!)

❤🐩❤🐩❤


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I didn’t watch it all but I want Cher…. And Esme is going to be a handful - not for me. I love puppy temperament testing. Definitely the best way to get exactly what you need.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I think I have to call in sick tomorrow and watch these videos all day.  Esme is definitely from Beau's template, he was just like that when we first met him. We wanted a dog with "a little more energy", and we got it!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This really needs a permanent place.


----------



## ignatz713 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fascinating. My breeder didn't participate in Temperament testing.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

That would be a fun job. 

It's interesting that when getting a puppy, not everyone thinks of temperament testing. I know my family didn't when we got our puppies growing up. But, when I adopted an older dog at almost 6 years old, I of course considered her temperament! Should be the same for puppies.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

When watching the video called BRIGHT Temperament testing I noticed that the puppy was obviously more fearful than the others in the beginning but what struck me was there were one or more puppies screaming in the background and I think this was part of the reason why it took this pup so long to come out of its shell. However they didn’t comment on this. I did notice though, that when the pup becomes very playful, the background screaming puppy is no longer there. I can’t help but think that this test was not done correctly because of that. Imagine being tested when there are people screaming with fear all around you. Wouldn’t that make you think there was something to be scared of beyond what you see?


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Really good to see the how's to temperament testing. The testing cannot stand alone, but is an indicator. As @Looniesense mentions, in some of the videos, you can hear pups howling in the background. Not all the pup's react on the noise.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I've watched Temperament Testing at Cantope. And was a member of their Socialization crew. 

Socialization crew = You can't sit in the living room without a puppy in your lap.


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

Thank you for sharing, this is so interesting to watch! Such a helpful visual to illustrate just how different puppies from the same gene pool and parents can be.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Dechi said:


> I didn’t watch it all but I want Cher…. And Esme is going to be a handful - not for me. I love puppy temperament testing. Definitely the best way to get exactly what you need.


Esme won me over for that same reason! Smart little lady! lol. Live is full of adventure for her.


----------

